# Halo RP? Interest thread



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone would want to play an RP based on the Xbox game series - Halo. 
Just curious, as I love the series and thought that there was a lot of scope for an RP, especially as the Human-Covenant war was like, 20 years long.
If it did come into being, the RP wouldn't happen for a while yet.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I would love it


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well the problem with doing a Halo rp is that you wouldn't be Spartans because the Master Chief is the last of them unless you're planning to bring in the Spartan IIIs from the Ghosts of Onyx or the rest of Blue Team because the process was stopped. And with Spartans you'd have to work real hard to give them an actual challenge because they are super soldiers, like really *super* soldiers.

Without Spartans I doubt you'd get half as many volunteers because Spartans are what most people would want to be when it comes to a Halo rp


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually - They are the last Spartan-II’s that we know of. The majority of them were recalled to Reach for Operation: Red Flag, with Grey Team being the exception - But that’s not to say that there weren’t others that couldn’t make it back for the party. Also - The Human-Covenant War was long. If the roleplay was to be set in the earlier stages (Though - Armour variants wouldn’t really be an option, most are more recent developments. Certainly, no Mark V’s before 2551.) there wouldn’t be any problem with the players being Spartans. 

As for there being no challenges, I _thoroughly _disagree. The Elites are more than a challenge for a Spartan - Master Chief has particular trouble with an Energy Sword-totting Elite on the Ascendant Justice, in First Strike, if I remember correctly. And the Brutes are nearly as troublesome - And where the Elites make up for in finesse and grace, the Brutes counter with brutality and sheer determination. Not to mention all those pesky vehicles - I, for one, wouldn’t fancy by chances with a swarm of Ghosts. Also, the Covenant have the advantage of numbers, as well. There’s far more Grunts than there are Spartans, after all - You can only fire so fast. A horde of cowardly Grunts flooding you wouldn’t be very fun, power-armoured or not,


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, apologies.

I know all about the swarms of grunts, ugh, the most irritating thing in the game besides the flood. I am also a Halo fan. I used to be a fan-boy but my interest, some might say obsession, with the series has waned slightly with the release of Reach, the worst game so far in my opinion.

As for that elite hmm :scratchhead:

I'll have to read that again but if I remember correctly John's shields were down so he couldn't afford to let the elite hit him at all. If it did he was as good as dead. Energy blades don't tend to leave much to chance. This would limit his capabilities in combat.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I was actually thinking mid-war, a bit after the time setting of Halo Wars, but probably pre-Reach, whereas Halos 1,2,3 and ODST are all set near the end of the war. This gives space for lots of Spartan III characters, maybe even a few II's. 

Dark Angel is right as well, your average (in the loosest possible definition of the word) Spartan II's are going to have a hard time against a group of Elites and Brutes. By his/herself, the realistic chances of victory are slim in a straight fight. Maybe using stealth or being in a group they'd stand a better chance.

Also, they made Spartan III's en masse, as suicide troops. Those that survived were deployed on more specialized missions. All in all they deployed something like 1000+ spartan III's, a large proportion died but there were still some left.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

No need for apologies, mate.

Aye. The Grunts are annoying, 'specially when the Birthday Skull is on - I've never hated the sound of children laughing so much in my life. Reach wasn't all that bad, hated it the first play-through, mind you - I've completed the campaign like.. Ten times, now, 'cause people like to drag me into it... 

Lol, I'm not positive about the Elite myself - I read First Strike in like.. 2005, haven't touched the book since. I'm probably wrong - I just remember there being a somewhat-prolonged duel between them and that John came off with an injury..


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Birthday skull is awsome. Its so funny when so many elites and grunts are dying and then you get a headshot and little children all go 'yay' and confetti sprays everywhere. Funniest skull in the whole damn series.

But the Flood in the first one were the only funny ones, the later ones were just annoying. Ever used the balloon tactic on swarms of infection swarms? If you don't know it, say and I'll explain.

Edit: As for the mid war thing hmm, could work. However you couldn't do Spartan IIIs and IIs in the same rp because no one besides the top brass of ONI knew about them at all until after John destroyed the first Halo


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Will this be after the elites defect to the human side or before?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

maybe not at the same time, just not sure which yet. II's are skilled-er, but III's might fit the plot I'm making.

Then again, the 'plot' is just the faintest sketching of a shape that might one day become the skeleton of a plot.

No one can dislike birthday party surely? Best skull ever!

<Edit> Not sure Karak, if it is mid-war then before, but otherwise it'll be after, 'cause elites are awesome!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

*cough* Karak unish:

Read Hogglord's post. It says 'pre-Reach'. Pre-Reach means the Elites are still fighting for the bad guys


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

*Might* be pre-Reach, probably will be, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It would be much more difficult to do one set in the time after Halo II or during Halo III


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah, I suppose you're right. Probably no elite buddies then


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Santaire said:


> *cough* Karak unish:
> 
> Read Hogglord's post. It says 'pre-Reach'. Pre-Reach means the Elites are still fighting for the bad guys


yes, yes, but sometimes I only read the first post.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> yes, yes, but sometimes I only read the first post.


Not for nothing, but that sounds like a very bad plan and I highly recommend considering not doing just that in the future; lest you miss something important that is posted after the first one.


Personally not interested myself; the halo universe kind of bores me a bit, and the ease in which the games ignore stuff from the books never did that much to help. (Like how Halo:Reach seems to completely ignore The Fall of Reach.)


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Personally not interested myself; the halo universe kind of bores me a bit, and the ease in which the games ignore stuff from the books never did that much to help. (Like how Halo:Reach seems to completely ignore The Fall of Reach.)


True but remember The Fall of Reach was written long before anyone had even thought up Halo: Reach. And technically the games are the primary canon here. In fact they've re-released the first three books with some alterations to make them more in line with the game canon. Additionally Halo 4 is going to draw from material in the more recent Halo books.

Also they have confirmed with Halo 4 there will be Spartan IVs so you can have something revolving around Spartans after Halo 3.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Good point akatsuki! Once again, the RP wouldn't be up for a while, so I may be able to look further into Halo 4 before making it.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

excellent a squad of spartans now that I call fun!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

HOGGLORD said:


> Good point akatsuki! Once again, the RP wouldn't be up for a while, so I may be able to look further into Halo 4 before making it.


I can I advise leaving Halo 4 out of it? Because the game hasn't ctually been made yet (unless you want to wait until its released) so in the interests of Halo lord and/or canon I say stick to what you know.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm with Karak if you plan to do a halo 4 Rp you must wait until you know all it's lore and even then you have lost me as I don't plan to get halo 4 straight off because of money ll the halos I have are: Halo 3, Halo 3 ODST and Halo reach (Halo wars soon)


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Hmmm, I'd also suggest leaving Halo 4 until the game release AT LEAST... but tbh I'm all for a pro-Halo 3 RP. For those who have read glasslands, and not to mention the Spartan IVs had to come in at SOME POINT. There had to be a whole load of stuff going down, perhaps you can expand upon events in the novels? Maybe even utilize creative license if need be?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What the hell :ireful2:

The whole point of the Spartan IIs was for them to be the best of the best of the best. At least the Spartan IIIs were different in role. These Spartan IVs will just be a mix of the 2 of them. It'll be even worse now that its not Bungie making the games


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Halo 4 does worry me a little, but many members of the original halo design team are present in the 343 design team, so it can't be too bad. 
I like the fluff behind Spartan IV's, sort of, as they are more like veteran marines + ODSTs that have been augmented, or old spartans, who just got some shiny new gear. Sadly the shiny new gear looks really awful in my eyes, where did the good helmets go? :cray: The Spartan IV function seems to be in between, but is that so bad? Ok, maybe it is pretty bad as an idea when you look at Spartan II's or III's, they both had defined roles, but you never know, maybe IV's will be, the best dancers of something...

If the RP was to do with Halo 4 I'd definitely play it once, look deeply into the lore, play it again and then do whatever I needed to do to get to know the games better. When is Halo 4 being released?

I'm working on a story currently, based just pre-reach, using Spartan III's or II's, but I'm not sure whether or not I'm comfortable with it yet. Oh, btw if you've had any ideas for a halo RP plot that you'd be willing to share, PM me, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Santaire said:


> What the hell :ireful2:
> 
> The whole point of the Spartan IIs was for them to be the best of the best of the best. At least the Spartan IIIs were different in role. These Spartan IVs will just be a mix of the 2 of them. It'll be even worse now that its not Bungie making the games


I dunno, the original Spartans were made to fight the Insurrection, as were the Spartan IIs, whilst the Spartan IIIs were made to offer a last chance to humanity, pulling no stops, no time for ethics committees, just a pure 'survival of the fittest' reaction, yet I see these Spartan IVs almost more as a peace keeper/reactionary role, actual special forces soldiers rather than heroes who single-handedly change the course of the war, after all humanity has to stop the covenant species (and all the numerous factions) from deciding to get revenge on humanity. Or even if you prefer a darker view, the UNSC wanting to surreptitiously keep the remaining covenant species in disarray for as long as they can...using any underhand tactics they can.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, the covenant is split up, the major threat being the brutes and hunter-species. Grunts are too cowardly, for the most part, Jackals would sooner begin trade with humans and the engineers don't give a damn who they work for, they just fix stuff. The loyal Elites are a problem, I guess, but all in all, the Covenant would be a shadow of it's former self, with the Elites gone and the prophets dead.

(Post number 300 btw. :biggrin: :yahoo: )


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

HOGGLORD said:


> Well, the covenant is split up, the major threat being the brutes and hunter-species. Grunts are too cowardly, for the most part, Jackals would sooner begin trade with humans and the engineers don't give a damn who they work for, they just fix stuff. The loyal Elites are a problem, I guess, but all in all, the Covenant would be a shadow of it's former self, with the Elites gone and the prophets dead.
> 
> (Post number 300 btw. :biggrin: :yahoo: )


Post number 836 btw. :laugh:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, does anyone know of any 'spartan creator' sites? Vanity is the only one I know of and it's not working on my laptop, plus it was really for my planned recruitment thread and downloads don't really work in that situation. 

(Still working on the last parts of the plot and would appreciate hearing anything from you guys, I don't know whether my story is good or long enough, any ideas you're willing to share, please PM me.)


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Halo RP is very open. ONI had allot of secret projects running.

There was also a human-forerunner war and two human-flood wars. So there is plenty of fluff to work with. (I know allot about Halo most people don't know.)

There's also SPARTAN IV's now. ODST's and a handfull of other military branches.

I'd totally be in for this. Let me know when It's going down.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

One idea could be the headhunters (a group of hit squad like spartan III's) in the book halo evolution. Not exactly the same but maybe based on it.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sangus Bane said:


> Halo RP is very open. ONI had allot of secret projects running.
> 
> There was also a human-forerunner war and two human-flood wars. So there is plenty of fluff to work with. (I know allot about Halo most people don't know.)
> 
> ...


You know alot? I'm a fricking fanboy!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

brendxb said:


> One idea could be the headhunters (a group of hit squad like spartan III's) in the book halo evolution. Not exactly the same but maybe based on it.


I do love the headhunters, but from where I've looked into them, they are exclusively 2 man groups. I was thinking of something similar, elite Spartan III's sort of thing. Was that what you meant by 'based on it'?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It's not the same without Spartan IIs. Spartan IIIs are awsome and Kurt was bloody amazing for the one book he existed but Spartan IIs just kick ass.

And the master chief is a Spartan II.


The first paragraph is the official reason for my wish for spartan IIs, the second is the truth


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Not _'Kirk'_, Kurt. 

Fair enough about Spartan II's, being generally badass. I'd need to make the opposition a bit harder, for obvious reasons. How big is a Spartan II team?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Fine then, *KURT* :angry:

Give me a break dude, I may be a fan boy but that's for the games, not the books and the names are really similar.

A spartan II team, hmmm. For MJOLNIR armoured guys as few as four apart from when Reach went sky high when all of the remaining spartans but for John, James and Linda went down to reach numbering 22 I believe. So maybe have this actually in a different, for want of a better word 'universe' but make it with the Halo ideas like MJOLNIR, the covenant, spartans, Halsey and the rest while changing the story line to suit your own ideas? that would make it much easier for you. That would mean you could actually turn it into a series of rps detailing things like training, fighting the insurrection, the covenant arriving, the fall of reach and the rest. But keep John as a character because he's just too plain awsome to leave out


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, I'm just a bit of a stickler when it comes to one of my favorite characters in the Halo Universe. 

Alternate universe thing sounds pretty cool actually. The steady progression gives lots of 'ideas room' to me. I like that. 

The one downside is the fact that I'll have to start from scratch, but the training will be an interesting thing to do, as it covers the lives from the age of 6 'till 12, I would have to give it some thought...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Not that hard, take inspiration from the books while giving yourself some breathing room to make edits and change the backstory


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I would be in for an ODST type RP. Everyone wants to be elite badass spartans, but it would be way more interesting to be a the elite marines in my opinion...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I did think about ODSTs at one point, they are increadibly awesome, I may have to do a poll.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Soz but I have to say plz look up this series they are a comedy but have a bad*** group called freelances in season 10- 7ish but you can skip the first couple seasons cause there a blur of random pain and laughs.
PS. ignore the reds and blues focus on the freelancers
http://roosterteeth.com/archive/?id=4948&v=more


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm already very well aquatinted with RvB, did consider making it an RP, but I just felt like following the original Halo story for this RP. Though, If enough people want to, I could make an RvB RP instead, but I fear that the supporters may be fewer.

I reckon that seasons 3-10 are pretty good, 1 is terrible for anything but introducing all the characters and 2 I can barely remember. I was thinking of making Spartans a bit more 'freelancer-ish' in places and I would advise watching the series, if only for the epic action.


----------

